# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  La magia al descubierto.

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Visto el éxito que han tenido hilos coo el de los parecidos razonables (que despertaba nuestra creatividad) como aquel en que definíamos las ramas de la magia (otro derroche de creatividad).... se me ha ocurrido que contribuyamos a descubrir el significado de algunos términos y/u objetos mágicos. Comienzo con dos clásicos:

----------


## shark

mi baraja invisible no es asi....  :shock:

----------


## Damael

La baraja bisHelada

Por cierto, O'Ma, ya tienes hielo para enfriar las cervezas, falta el jamoncillo

----------


## Potamito

La Baraja Rayos-X y el Spider-Pen
 :Wink:

----------


## Shinoda

Mejor no pongo la ``carta corrida´´, lo ven menores jeje

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

El Doble Volte (qué cutre xD):

----------


## PabloAmira

baraja stripperjjaja
ta bueno el tema este
adios!

----------


## Yonpiter

Estudiando el Canuto

----------


## Yonpiter

El Cochecito de Tamariz

----------


## Potamito

Iba a poner una foto de "bolas de esponja"...  :twisted: pero no lo pong por la misma razón que Shinoda...   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Saludos

----------


## Potamito

Baraja Tigre!!

----------


## Yonpiter

Una Bolsa de Cambio

----------


## letang

El famoso juego de Tamariz
NemoPiscosis

----------


## letang

El famoso juego de monedas
Chin a Chin

----------


## torino

H.I. (Hormiga Infantil)


F.P. (Fan de Pinocho)



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## torino

"No se puede hacer mas lento" de Rene Lavand


MisDirection

(Me direis que no serviria bien para llevar la atencion a cualquier lado :D )
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Yonpiter

¿Lo adivinais?   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bien, vamos bien: Puntuaciones:


.- Baraja BisHelada: Damel 'tenpoins', Damael 'dispuán'. 10
.- Baraja Rayos X de Potamito: 9 puntos (te daré el otro que te mereces cuando me pases el teléfono de la chica).
.- Spider Pen de Potamito: Lo dejamos en un 7.
.- Doble volteo de Malcom....: un 5 rapadillo... Podías haber estado más creativo  :Wink:  
.- Baraja Stripper de Pablo Amira: No pasa. Muy forzado el cortapega. 
.- Estudiando el canuto de Yonpiter: 0 patatero. No hay creatividad.
.- El cochecito de Tamariz por Yonpiter: ¿Vés? Aquí tienes un 10 como una catedral. Vale que el corta-pega no está muy afinado, pero la creatividad es brillante.
.- Baraja Tigre de Potamito: un 8. La idea es buena y se vé que manejas las imágenes (Esas rayas que se adivinan en la caja... bien). ¿Qué tal se te esfuerzas y pones sólo la baraja pero atigrada? (Con los colores y rayas del tigre. Ánimo.
.- Una bolsa de cambio de Yonpiter: Muy buena. Un 9 (no te llevas el 10 porque no hay manipulación).
.- NemoPiscosis de Tamariz por Letang: 5 peladillo. La idea de unir a nemo en Mnemo es buena pero no me cuadra con el shusi. Si hubiera sido una baraja pintada como Nemo bajo el título de 'Baraja Mnemónica...'. Ahí lo dejo y no te puntúo, a ver cómo reaccionas.
.- Chin Chin de Letang: Tíoooooooo......... Mejor no puntúo para que no creas que te tengo manía.
.- H.I. y F.P. de Torino: Imaginativo, un 7.
.- No se puede hacer más lento de Lavand por Torino: Te dejo sin puntuar. ¿No puedes 'adaptar' los caparazones a algo parecido a una baraja?
.- MisDirection de Torino: Te doy un 2 porque me pillas en un buen día   :Lol:  
.- Cuenta Jordan de Yonpiter: Un 6 (las has puesto mejores)

Venga, que de estas podemos sacar una colección divertida. ¡Ánimo!

----------


## letang

Para mi por ahora sólo hay dos TREMENDOS
El cochecito de Tamariz, y la bolsa de cambio. Yonpiter, estás hecho un crack, jejeje.

O'Ma, tú con la baraja radio... no te has lucido mucho eh?  :Wink1: 
Y el CHIN a CHIN tiene su cosa, hombre!

Por cierto Yonpiter, la cuenta Jordan ya se puso en el otro apartado sobre pasatiempos.

*La moneda a través de la Botella*

----------


## letang

*Scotch and Soda*

----------


## letang

*Los aros chinos*



(Pongo tantos porque en breve cojo el avión y no sé cuánto tiempo estaré sin conectarme, así que voy dejando por aquí lo que se me ocurre xD)

*La metamorfosis*

----------


## Yonpiter

Baraja Nudista

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> O'Ma, tú con la baraja radio... no te has lucido mucho eh? 
> Y el CHIN a CHIN tiene su cosa, hombre!


No he dicho que lo hiciese. De hecho era sólo un ejercicio de iniciación al cachondeo. Pasado lo cuál te diré que:

.- Moneda a través de la botella: SOBREASALIENTE!!!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
.- Scotch & Soda: Un cinquillo... La pepsi lo 'fode'. ¿No has encontrado nada mejor?
.- Metamorfosis: Flojillo... No está muy claro.
.- Aros Chinos: Muy propio! jajaja.
.- Baraja nudista de Yonpite: BINGO!!!!!!!

Haaaaaagan juego señores.......

----------


## letang

Bueno señores, me voy al aerouerto.
Quizá tenga la casualidad de cruzarme con alguno de ustedes por ahí.

O'Ma, si este finde planean algo con los "trescanteros" den el toque a ver si podemos quedar (el viernes por la tarde (a las 8) llega una amiga y se va el domingo, pero desde esta tarde hasta entonces, y desde el domingo hasta el martes estaré completamente disponible pa' todas las quedadas que hagan falta  :Wink1:  )

Pensaré en el avión a ver si se me ocurren más chorradillas :P

Saludines.

PD: Sobre la Pepsi: en principio como no quería subir la imagen desde mi ordenador sino linkearla a la web busqué una lata pequeña y solo encontré esa que se adaptara a las necesidades. Al final acabé haciendo el montaje y subiéndolo por lo que podía haber cmabiado la lata pero... no caí :P

Ta lueguito!

----------


## ganu

Rescato esto del hilo "Pasatiempos Magicos" ya que aqui va a dar mas juego.


*en PALM mee*  :Lol:  


*en file mexicano*

----------


## torino

Ahora van dos florituras:
El boomerang:

y la cascada:

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ganu

Aqui va otro

*Jazz Aces*

----------


## Yonpiter

Conejos 3D

----------


## Yonpiter

> Por cierto Yonpiter, la cuenta Jordan ya se puso en el otro apartado sobre pasatiempos.


Vaya... con lo bueno que era.... arg... Felicito al que tuvo la misma idea..

----------


## Yonpiter

Conejos de Esponja

----------


## ganu

*Yonpiter escribio:*



> letang escribió:
> Por cierto Yonpiter, la cuenta Jordan ya se puso en el otro apartado sobre pasatiempos.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> Vaya... con lo bueno que era.... arg... Felicito al que tuvo la mismaidea..


Pues gracias por tus felicitaciones. Si quieres exprimirte un poco el seso puedes pasarte por el hilo de pasatiempos:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=10891


*Publicidad de posts propios Ganu S.L.*  :Lol:

----------


## Shinoda

Yonpiter, gracias por ese regalo a la vista.

Unas sencillitas: Cuenta Rumba y Fuera de este mundo.

----------


## zarkov

Otro más:

----------


## ranijo

Ni ciego, ni tonto de Tamariz

----------


## torino

Famoso juego de monedas ->"Matrix"

----------


## Yonpiter

Vamos payá con la famosa .... cera de magos!!!!

----------


## Potamito

La Viuda Negra (Black Widow), iba a poner otra imagen, pero luego, cuando ya estaba hecha, me pareció de mal gusto, era en referiencia a lo mismo La Viuda Negra.

----------


## magikko

Sr. O'Malley yo quiero que me califíque!

----------


## magikko

otra foto

----------


## magikko

una más

----------


## magikko

la ultima!

----------


## Yonpiter

Three Card Monte

----------


## Potamito

- Ases Ascensor (Efecto del Canuto)
- Agua y Aceite  
- Three Card Monte (Otra Versión  :Lol:  )

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno bueno bueno..... ¡vaya últimas aportacioines!


Puntuemos:

.- Shinoda: La cuenta rumba flojilla. El fuera de este mundo bien.

.- Ases McDonnalds: ... Lo siento Ruso, pero es un cortapega muy facilón. Hubiera quedado mejor con cuatro ases y hamburguesitas sustituyendo los símbolos principales... venga, te doy un 5 porque eres amiguete.

.- Ni ciego ni tonto: Macho, ranijo... un poco más de creatividad   :Lol:  Necesitas mejorar.

.- Matrix con monedas de Torino: sobresaliente. 10.

.- Cera de Magos por Yonpiter: 5. Te daría un 10, pero es que Blaine no es mago. Sólo vale la mitad de tu creación.

.- Viuda negra por Potamito: Sobresaliente (Tío, tu vas para matrícula por el conjunto de 'tu obra')

.- Osos Amorosos de Ignoto por Magikko: Vale.. un 8.

.- Hilo invisible de Magikko: ¿Ves? Este lo has currado más. 10.

.- Reunión de ases: mejor ni opino. La creación merece un suspenso... pero las chicas...... ufff...

.- Triunfo de Dai Vernon: Este está curradillo y es imaginativo. Premio!

.- Tree Card Monte de Yonpiter: Original. 8

.- Ascensor de ases, Agua y aceite y Three card monte: YA está, Matrícula de Honor cum laude.

----------


## ganu

*TaPeteCe*



*El mago contra el tahur*



*Habanico*

----------


## xtorres2

Baraja fantasma.

PD: sólo se ve en castillos y a partir de media noche.

----------


## ignoto

> Baraja fantasma.
> 
> PD: sólo se ve en castillos y a partir de media noche.




¡Buuuuuuuh!

¡Ahí falta curro!

Para una vez que al inglés se le ocurre una idea divertida...  :roll:

----------


## xtorres2

Joer, me haréis currar un poco...

Esta sin nombre

----------


## Yonpiter

> - Cera de Magos por Yonpiter: 5. Te daría un 10, pero es que Blaine no es mago. Sólo vale la mitad de tu creación.


Pues no te lo vas a creer, pero lo pensé. Y la verdad es que preferí poner al Blaine por que al principio puse al Ammar pero me resultaba hasta de mal gusto hacerle ese moontaje a un MAGO con MAYUSCULAS.

----------


## PabloAmira

un pintajillo (picasso)

----------


## ARENA

La "Card Toon" ambiciosa.



Lo siento , tengo poca creatividad.

----------


## ARENA

"Agua en el periodico"

----------


## Potamito

> Bueno bueno bueno..... ¡vaya últimas aportacioines!
> ...
> - Ascensor de ases, Agua y aceite y Three card monte: YA está, Matrícula de Honor *cum laude*.


Oohh!!.. Muchas Gracias O'Malley  :twisted: 

Veré si puedo hacer unos cuantos más...

Saludos

Es increible lo que puede hacer uno en su tiempo libre...  :Wink:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Es en estas ocasiones cuando me arrepiento de ser un negado con el photoshop  :roll: . De los mejores hilos que he visto por aquí.

----------


## Shinoda

Ahi van tres, el Mc Donal Aces, el Control Multiple de de Vernon y el Chicago Opener.

----------


## ARENA

2 Versiones de la FLOATING ROSE ( Rosa flotante)

VERSION 1



VERSION 2

----------


## Potamito

- El control de una carta
- El Detector de Mentiras (Canuto)

 8-)

----------


## Yonpiter

Abanico

PD: Tengo una .... bueno... algunas de dadas por abajo... pero...pfff... no las pongo por si el moderador me regaña, ups  :Oops:   jejejeje

----------


## jorg3

El dreamweaver

----------


## Yonpiter

Mujer ZigZag

----------


## Shinoda

La pesadilla del profesor :D

----------


## gomobel

Triple lift (ing)

----------


## Shinoda

El culebreo de Ascanio

----------


## ganu

*Ascanio es Prez*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*Nemonica*   :Lol: 

*Pinky Break*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*Algodon Flash*  :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Valoraciones:

*Ganu*
- TPC  uuuuyyyy que flojiiiilloooooooooo....... Tu puedes mejorar eso, chaval.
- El Mago contra el tahur: Como ahora dicen en el cole, Progresas adecuadamente....
- Habanico: ¿Ves como no es tan difícil? Este es bueno
- Ascanio Es Prez:   :Lol:  Bien, hombre bien.
- Pinky Break: no está mal... pero hay más nivelón.
- Nemónica: Biiiennnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!   :Lol:  
- Algodón Flash: ¡Olé! un 10


*Xtorres2*

-Lo de la baraja fantasma........ mejor me callo.
-Cartas al peso: bien... pero había que recortar un poquillo más la parte blanca superior e inferrior. Habría mejorado un montón.

*PabloAmira*

-Pintaje: bueno... un 7.

*Arena* 

-Cardtoon ambiciosa: Un 8 (es que algunos han subido mucho el listón..)
-Agua en el periódico: Flojillo.... 
- Floating Rose versión 1: ¡BIEN!. Perfecto.
- Floating Rose versión 2: Contrate estupendo, después de una 'seria' una 'divertida'. ¡Premio!

*Shinoda*

-Chicago Opener:.... buuuuhhhhhhhh.  :P 
- Ases McDonnald: .... ya se ha visto algo y esto tampoco tiene mucho mérito... un 4 y quédate contento.
- Control múltiple de Vernon: Vamos a ver, chavalote, se trata de currárselo un poquillo, no de pegar las cosas en cualquier sitio. Si pones cajitas de control, córtalas mejor (sin estar rodeadas de blanco, y pon un par de ellas apareciendo de cada cubilete...... Suspendido. (aunque la idea era buena)
- La pesadilla del profesor: ESa está más divertida ¿ves?. Vas bien.
- Culebreo de Ascanio: La idea es muy buena. Te ha faltado buscar una culebra mejor y hacer la cara un poco más pequeña. Pero no está nada mal.

*Potamito (Un artisa)*

- Control de una carta: ¡Inapelable!
- Detector de mentiras: Idem.

*Yonpiter*

-Abanico con Bicycle: Ponte en contacto co un fabricante de abanicos y con losde Bicycle y patentáis la idea. Algún provecho mágico se le sacará. Eso es crear 'merchandising'.   :Lol:  
-Mujer Zig-zag:   :Lol:  Desde luego una imagen vale más que mil palabras....

*Jorg3*

- Dreamweaver: Buen intento.. pero mira cómo está el nivel y ¡a trabajar!

*Gomobel*

- Triple Lift (ing): Ingenioso, pero no te perdono el susto que me he dado. Cero patatero   :Lol:

----------


## ARENA

AROS CHINO.........S          (Lease con acento chino)



Perdón es lunes.

----------


## dreaigon

Un poco cutre pero no tengo instalado el photoshop.

CULEBREO

----------


## ganu

*La Dama que se ruboriza*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*Sandwich*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*Baraja de ebano*  :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

> *Gomobel*
> 
> - Triple Lift (ing): Ingenioso, pero no te perdono el susto que me he dado. Cero patatero


Qué malo eres omalley.... :D La duquesa merecía más, pobrecita, bastantes sustos le da la hija.

Contraataco:

----------


## gomobel

Y otra

----------


## ganu

*Baraja Pistola*  :Lol:

----------


## Shinoda

[quote="Magic O'Malley"]
*Shinoda*
 Control múltiple de Vernon: Vamos a ver, chavalote, se trata de currárselo un poquillo, no de pegar las cosas en cualquier sitio. Si pones cajitas de control, córtalas mejor (sin estar rodeadas de blanco, y pon un par de ellas apareciendo de cada cubilete...... Suspendido. (aunque la idea era buena)
[quote="Magic O'Malley"]

Es que no tengo el photoshop ahora mismo instalado, 100& hecho con el paint, jeje

----------


## Shinoda

> *Shinoda*
>  Control múltiple de Vernon: Vamos a ver, chavalote, se trata de currárselo un poquillo, no de pegar las cosas en cualquier sitio. Si pones cajitas de control, córtalas mejor (sin estar rodeadas de blanco, y pon un par de ellas apareciendo de cada cubilete...... Suspendido. (aunque la idea era buena)


Es que no tengo el photoshop ahora mismo instalado, 100% hecho con el paint, jeje

----------


## ARENA

Siguiendo con el estilo de "GOMOBEL" ahi van otros :


TAMARAIZ

----------


## ARENA



----------


## Potamito

A ver si estos resultan...

Ases McDonnald

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Seguimos:

*Arena*

- Arroz chino...s: Vale, teniendo en cuenta que es Lunes no te echaré a los leones... (¡ya te vale!)
- Tamaraiz: Eso es muuuuuuy mala leche! jajajajajajajajajaja
- Anthony Blade: Hombre, la cosa iba de productos más que de personajes. Quizá has creado una nueva sección! jajaja


*Dreaigon*

- Culebreo: La idea es buena.. hace falta ese photoshop-..

*GAnu*

-Dama que se ruboriza: un 10. Ése era el espíritu del hilo, cosas de ese tipo.
- Sandwich: Vale, pero flojea un poco. No llega a la dama.
- Baraja De-Ebano: Buen ejercicio para la Devano. 10.
- Baraja Pistola: Psché.

*Gomobel:*

- René Lavando: Hombre, me he reído un rato... pero no se trata de eso.   :Lol:  
- Epi Blass: Joooeerrrrrrrr..............

*Potamito*

- Ases McDonnald's: Por fin unos buenos!   :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

> Quizá has creado una nueva sección! jajaja


Ey que la idea de los personajes es mía :D

¿Pero no me digas que no son originales, Oh, Maito, las de Epi y Blass y la de René :D

----------


## PabloAmira

baraja eureka.. pronto otra ;D

----------


## magikko

Articulos Varios:

----------


## magikko

otro mas..

----------


## magikko

y otro

----------


## magikko

y mas..

----------


## magikko

ultimo!

----------


## magikko

GOMOBEL!!!! jajajajajajajaja!! me acabo de levantar del piso! me he revolcado de la risa por toda la casa  al ver el de René!!  10!!

----------


## ganu

*Ni ciego ni tonto*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*Cien tauros y sirenas*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*La Magia Prensada*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*El salto*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*El Passe*  :Lol:

----------


## ganu

*La carta rota y recompuesta*  :Lol:  (veo que me estoy quedando solo)  :-(

----------


## ingodwetrust

Para esto se necesita poca misdirection. 

Por cierto Potamito, ¿has pensado en patentar esas puertas para los ascensores de los casinos?... A mí la idea me ha gustado tela.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vamos al bollo:

*Pablo AMira*

- Baraja Eureka: Dado el nivel reinante es bueno pero se queda en un 7

*Magikko*

- Bola Zombie:.... flojooooooooooo
- Clos Up: hombre....... tenías que haberle llamado 'Magia Claus Up'. Un 6
- Bobo: ¿Ves? No es tan difícil.... 10
- Papel Flash: venga 8.
- DVD: Aquí reconozco mi ignorancia y el desconocimiento de la relación con algo de la magia. No puedo valorar. ('Me lo expliquen')

*Ganu*

-Ni ciego ni tonto: Aparte de que ya se hizo un intento (bastante cutre   :Lol:  ) sobre este asunto... ¿Cómo que ni ciego ni tonto si, en este caso, lo son? No me cuadra. 4
- Cien TAuros y Sirenas: JAJAJJAJAJA la idea es buena. No me cuadra el ' X 100' mejor si pegas la imagen sobre sí misma un montón de veces, de manera que se vean por detrás muchos bordecitos de la misma.... No sé... De momento un 8
- La magia 'Prensada': 10   :Lol:  
- El salto: otro 10
- El Pase: 10.
- Carta rota y recompuesta: y otro 10.

Pueden parecer demasiados y alguno, viendo el trabajo, excesivo, pero la constancia y originalidad cuentan.

*Ingodwetrust*

- Dada por debajo: JAJAJAJAJA Sólo te ha faltado pintarles las camisetas a modo de dorsos azules y rojos de Bicycle... 8

----------


## ingodwetrust

> - Dada por debajo: JAJAJAJAJA Sólo te ha faltado pintarles las camisetas a modo de dorsos azules y rojos de Bicycle... 8


Cedo a los virtuosos del "Potorrochop" los derechos intelectuales de "mi creación" para que hagan lo que pides de las Bicycle T-shirt (es una forma elegante de decir que ni sé hacerlo ni dispongo del tiempo necesario para aprender  :Lol:  )

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Cedo a los virtuosos del "Potorrochop" los derechos intelectuales de "mi creación" para que hagan lo que pides de las Bicycle T-shirt (es una forma elegante de decir que ni sé hacerlo ni dispongo del tiempo necesario para aprender  )


Eso, tú dedícate a los aprendizajes sobre cómo hacer un enfile de pañales cuando en uno se ha hecho un 'pintaje'   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Por cierto, los muñequitos y animalitos que vienen pintados en los pañales no son para adornar ni para que le gusten a la criatura. Son para que los padres primerizos sepáis qué parte va delante...   :Lol:

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Eso, tú dedícate a los aprendizajes sobre cómo hacer un enfile de pañales cuando en uno se ha hecho un 'pintaje'     
> 
> Por cierto, los muñequitos y animalitos que vienen pintados en los pañales no son para adornar ni para que le gusten a la criatura. Son para que los padres primerizos sepáis qué parte va delante...


¿Ahora traen muñequitos y animalitos?... ¡Dios lo que me queda por aprender!...

----------


## ganu

> Vamos al bollo:
> 
> *Ganu*
> 
> -Ni ciego ni tonto: Aparte de que ya se hizo un intento (bastante cutre   ) sobre este asunto... ¿Cómo que ni ciego ni tonto si, en este caso, lo son? No me cuadra. 4
> - Cien TAuros y Sirenas: JAJAJJAJAJA la idea es buena. No me cuadra el ' X 100' mejor si pegas la imagen sobre sí misma un montón de veces, de manera que se vean por detrás muchos bordecitos de la misma.... No sé... De momento un 8
> - La magia 'Prensada': 10   
> - El salto: otro 10
> - El Pase: 10.
> ...


  :Oops:  Muchas gracias por tus comentarios

----------


## ignoto

¿Los pañales tienen parte de delante?
 :shock: 

¡Por eso se quejaban a veces los críos!

----------


## Némesis

La caída francesa

----------


## Potamito

> ...
> Por cierto Potamito, ¿has pensado en patentar esas puertas para los ascensores de los casinos?...


 :shock:  Es factible hacer eso?? no lo habia pensado... :? 
 :D 

Saludos

----------


## Jeff

Nemesis, estas muerto!, como te atrevés a poner la torre Eiffel asi!, mi torre Eiffel!.

Voy corriendo a Barcelona y te voy a hacer brujeria con una vela negra!  :D

----------


## Némesis

El monumento no es la torre Eiffel... :D

----------


## si66

faciles
El segundo son dos tecnicas, ya que se hace un break con el boton de la camisa y luego el boton deal.

----------


## ARENA

Como le hacen para subir las fotos ? , porejemplo las de si66 ya que yo me baso de un servidor llamado "putfile" pero siempre esta caido.

Gracias

----------


## si66

ARENA, al publicar respuesta, mas abajo tenes la opcion para agregar un archivo (como en el mail) ahi buscas la foto que tenes y la agregas.

----------


## ARENA

Gracias Si66

----------


## Tereso

Mi aporte es este Falso pulgar:

----------


## letang

En esta página de humor gráfico se hace algo aprecido a lo que estamos haciendo por aquí pero con frases hechas o palabras de uso cotidiano.

Algunos son cutrillos, otros aceptables, y otros muy buenos.

Espero que os guste:

http://transgordo.blogspot.com/

----------


## Cuasimago

Hay va una...

Los cuatro Ases... je je

----------


## Cuasimago

Y el Spider Pen...

----------


## Ayy

yo pondria mas bien a O'Malley el As de copas y a Ignoto el de bastos... van con su personalidad jejeje

----------


## Cuasimago

Y ahi va otra más... *Siempre S.E.I*

----------


## Némesis

Hilo invisible:






















...

----------


## Némesis

Fuera de este mundo

----------


## ranijo

Ambiciosa!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## masdelomismo

a ver qué os parece ...

----------


## ARENA

Porque se termino este hilo, iba muy bien.

----------


## Némesis

Hombre, la imaginación se agota...
Venga, aquí va otro: Doble retención.

----------


## letang

Ni ciego ni tonto



No se puede hacer más lento



Yunke y Mayoral

 

Los aros chinos



Cintas afganas

----------


## runnerbcn

La mujer partida... de risa

----------


## Némesis

La pesadilla del profesor

----------


## Sembei

Uyyyy! 9 páginas y no había visto el hilo antes!

Porque tengo poco tiempo, que si no...

Aún así, os paso:  La *cuenta "Bidel"*  :D  y un *corte falso*  8)

Anda que, como me inspire, voy a perder más horas de sueño...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> yo pondria mas bien a O'Malley el As de copas y a Ignoto el de bastos... van con su personalidad jejeje



Eso es porque no me has visto de cintura para abajo.......  :Oops:  

Por cierto, de los recientes encuentro bueno el Siempre S.E.I. (el juego de palabras es original) y el genial Chop Cup (muy currado).

Lo de La Pesadilla del profesor es sublime!   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

> Lo de La Pesadilla del profesor es sublime!


Sí, sí, pero... ¿Dónde están las puntuaciones, a la antigua usanza? :-o

----------


## Némesis

Agua y aceite

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A petición de Némesis:

*Némesis:*

Caída Francesa: Flojillo, muy flojillo...... no hay nada mágico (ni siquiera un tatoo del as de picas...) No puntúa.

Hilo Invisible: ¿No he visto eso yo antes en este mismo foro? Un 6 y vas que chutas!.   :Lol:  

Fuera de este mundo: jooooooooeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!! Paso de puntuar. Esa aportación no se corresponde con el espíritu del hilo.

Doble retención: Como bien dices en ese mismo posteo 'la imaginación se acaba'. Mi puntuación se quedó en el atasco  :twisted: 

Pesadilla del profesor: Venga, esa es de matrícula. Ciertamente he visualizado la situación y ya estoy teniendo pesadillas (y eso que estoy despierto)!   :Lol:   :Lol:  

agua y aceite: ¿no has sido capaz de encontrar ninguna foto de Boris (u otro 'entendedor') en la playa o piscina?. l aidea era buena, pero la vaguerái te ha traicionado. Un 6

*SI66*

Papel Flash: Bueno, el chiste tiene gracia, aunque no tiene elementos muy mágicos (otros han puesto el liston alto). Un 6

Botón Deal: Bieeeeen! Ahí tenemos un 8+   :Lol:  


Enfile mexicano: Gracioso. Un 7 (le falta algún toquecillo 'naipero' para relacionarlo)

*Ited*

Falso Pulgar: Ejem.......  :roll: Es malillo.....

*Cuasimago*

Los cuatro ases: Suspendido, chaval! Lo primero porque 'los cuatro ases' no es ni una técnica, ni el nombre de ningíun juego ni nada. Lo tuyo ha sido simple peloteo y eso, amigo, no funciona. Tienes que volver apra Septiembre  :evil:            :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Spider Pen: así así.... te daré un 6. Deberías haber incluído el juego de 
palabras y haberlo llamado 'Spider Pene'.

Siempre S.E.I.: Un 9.   :Wink:  

*Ranijo*


Ambiciosa:   ay ay ayyyyyyyy...... La idea es buena. La dejo en un 6 a falta de que te lo curres y l aenmarques en un naipe, titulándolo 'Carta Ambiciosa'... Tienes una segunda oportunidad.

*Masdelomismo*

Chop Cup: Un 10. Rotundo.

*Letang*

Ni ciego ni tonto: Te doy un 6 en la península, un 5 en Canarias.

No se puede hacer más lento: Venga, otro 6 (me ha invadido una generosidad irrefrenable)

Yunke y Mayoral:............ Te lo podías haber currado más. Un poquito de corta-pega.... Poner el yunque en lugar de la cabeza del artista... en fin. un 4.

Aros Chinos: Bien, hombre, bien. 8.

Cintas Afganas: Suspendido (no se ve la imagen).

*Runnerbcn*

Mujer partida... de risa: Ufffffff un cinquillo.

*Sembei*

Corte Falso: a veeerrrrrrr...... un 6+

Cuenta Bidel: Mejor llamrlo cuenta bidé. Un cinquillo.......

----------


## letang

> Un poquito de corta-pega.... Poner el yunque en lugar de la cabeza del artista... en fin. un 4.


Es que a mi ese tipo de chapucillas no me va...  :Wink1: 
Si una imagen representa algo por sí misma, meter un Yunke en la cabeza de Yunke me parece una redundancia (además de un collage infantil).

Lo mismo que la crítica de ranijo, si una imagen representa "ambiciosa" por sí misma y por ese nombre se puede reconocer un efecto de magia, insistir en meterle iconografía mágica por vicio me parece una sobrecarga que no procede.

Pero bueno, no es mi intención poner en duda la calidad de este _ilustre y ampliado jurado_  :Wink1: 

Las cintas afganas no sé por qué no se ve, pero sería esta imagen:

 

Por cierto, estaba revisando los anteriores porque recordaba haber hecho uno de la metamorfosis, y he descubierto que el de "los aros chinos"está repe, ya lo había puesto hace tiempo (ni me acordaba :P).

Otro más:

PEN & TELE

----------


## hawyn yaur

simplemente xD

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si una imagen representa algo por sí misma, meter un Yunke en la cabeza de Yunke me parece una redundancia (además de un collage infantil).


Por supuesto que es infantil..... ¿y?   :Lol:  




> Lo mismo que la crítica de ranijo, si una imagen representa "ambiciosa" por sí misma y por ese nombre se puede reconocer un efecto de magia, insistir en meterle iconografía mágica por vicio me parece una sobrecarga que no procede.


Que siiiiii que vaaaleeeeeee, que es ambiciosa........ Pero, leñe, sí que hay que darle un 'toque' iconográfico mágico porque es el espíritu inicial del hilo. Como ejemplo bastan los ases en ascensor. Si no te gusta te aguatas, pero era así   :Lol:   :Lol:  




> Pero bueno, no es mi intención poner en duda la calidad de este _ilustre y ampliado jurado_


Así me gusta!   :Lol:  


Cintas Afganas: Venga, vale, un 7 (aceptemos tu.. 'estilo' en las contribuciones)

Pen and tele: Este un 6 y ya te vale.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

(Este jurado proclama solemnemente que se deja sobornar.. ¿apartamentito para vacaciones en las islas...?)

----------


## The Black Prince

Reconozco que no es muy original, pero nadie puso nada sobre esto y me siento obligado.

----------


## The Black Prince

Otro haciendo un poco de memoria  pero con humor

----------


## rifaj

> Otro haciendo un poco de memoria  pero con humor


Que descanse en paz  :-o

----------


## letang

O'Malley, el fin de semana que viene concierto en la playa del Cotillo (Fuerteventura), La Mala Rodríguez, Vanexxa, Fundación Toni Manero, entre otros.

Te ofrezco estancia y traslados hacia la playa, las cervezas tendrían que correr de tu parte porque no hay presupuesto disponible.  :Wink1:

----------


## magikko

Señor O'Malley... aún tengo el toque?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

*Letang:*

¡Qué mamón!!!!! Ojal´pudiera escaquearme..... pero el fin de semana pasado hicimos viaje familiar a Jávea y hemos dejado la visa tiritando. Mecachis!  :(   De todas forms, mil gracias por la oferta (te vale como un punto más para las puntuaciones   :Lol:  )

*The Black Prince*

Faro: Muy obvio, leñes. Corta-pega varios tumbados unos en un sentido y otros al contrario y le pones 'mezcla faro'. Hay que currárselo!!!!!!!  :evil:  :evil: 

Fary: Un pequeño gran tipo.

*Magikko:*

Magia de cerca: un 10.   :Smile1:

----------


## Jeff

He visto una web grandiosa recientemente, la de Fabrini!, tiene un monton de dibujos relativos a la magia que uno puede ver. Aqui pongo algunos de ellos y recomiendo que vayan a www.magicartoon.com

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Dios! el de pesadilla del profesor es soberbio. Qué risa por favor.

----------


## Némesis

¿Cuál de ellos? Hay dos.
Te refieres al mío, ¿no?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> Te refieres al mío, ¿no?


No lo dudes, aunque no ví más que las páginas 1, 11 y 12  :Smile1:

----------

